# Improvised Milking Supplies



## Rebbetzin (Jun 15, 2010)

After checking the prices on Milking supplies... I used my imagination and came up with a milk flitering system that I think works just as good if not better than the milk filter I was going to buy. 

I bought a stainless steel canning funnel, then I got an inexpensive coffee filter that has a plastic frame and sections of very fine screen. I put a paper coffee filter between the coffee filter and the canning funnel. And Voila! I have a quite good strainer for the milk.  







Top view





My friend Robin has her milk jars on ice so the milk begins to chill as soon as it is milked.  I found some flexible gel packs that fit around the 1/2 gal. glass jars perfectly. I made a quilted cover that closes with velcro to hold the gel pack next the the jar. Works great! 






Here it is on the Jar with the filter in place


----------



## Chirpy (Jun 15, 2010)

Necessity is the mother of invention!  Nice job!    I keep one of the reusable coffee filters here in case I need it to filter milk.  It works great even without the other paper filter.    The only negative with them is you have to pour the milk through slowly... but I did it for quite  while when I first started (until I could afford a large strainer).


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## glenolam (Jun 16, 2010)

Great job!  I like the quilted gel pack holder.

I can't afford a fancy strainer right now either, so I bought a sifter/strainer (you know, the kind with a handle) and just put a coffee filter in it.


----------



## chandasue (Jun 16, 2010)

Love the ice pack idea too! I'm going to be on the look out for that with hot summer weather on the way.


----------



## Ariel301 (Jun 17, 2010)

I use something similar, actually.

However, I found that with disposable coffee filters, my goats' milk doesn't all go through. It will strain it so that what is in the jar is watery tasting, like skim milk, and all the creamy good stuff won't go through the filter! So I started using little squares of white cotton fabric, which I just wash out in the sink. Maybe it's the brand of coffee filters I have, or my goats' milk, but it just won't go through.


----------



## Lil-patch-of-heaven (Jun 17, 2010)

Mine loses part of the fat in my paper filters. I tried cheesecloth and either I'm not doing it right or there's something wrong with my cheesecloth -- it let's EVERYthing through. 

Love your idea!!!


----------



## chicken fruit (Jun 17, 2010)

I think there should be an ever existing thread of these inventions. The prices on milking equipment is RIDICULOUS and uncalled for! This is such a much better idea than paying 80 bucks for a stainless milk filter.


----------



## Rebbetzin (Jun 17, 2010)

Ariel301 said:
			
		

> I use something similar, actually.
> 
> However, I found that with disposable coffee filters, my goats' milk doesn't all go through. It will strain it so that what is in the jar is watery tasting, like skim milk, and all the creamy good stuff won't go through the filter! So I started using little squares of white cotton fabric, which I just wash out in the sink. Maybe it's the brand of coffee filters I have, or my goats' milk, but it just won't go through.


I bought really CHEAP coffee filters. They are very thin. I do have a bit of milk at times (a tablespoon or so) that just sits I just carefully squeeze the filter. I am not losing much in the way of butterfat. I still have a layer of cream when it sets for a while in the fridge.


----------



## Aped (Jun 17, 2010)

I milk directly into a funnel with a coffee filter in it. That way nothing else ever touches the milk but I milk nigerians so I am not milking out a gallon or more at a time. More like 2 cups.


----------



## cmjust0 (Jun 18, 2010)

chicken fruit said:
			
		

> I think there should be an ever existing thread of these inventions. The prices on milking equipment is RIDICULOUS and uncalled for! This is such a much better idea than paying 80 bucks for a stainless milk filter.


We use the seamless stainless steel mini strainer from Hoegger....cost us $14.95.  A 300ct package of filter refills is like $7.

Works great, too.  Much, much better than coffee filters, as they tended to clog up with butterfat and took FOREVER to strain.  Even though it's a 'mini' strainer, it still strains really quickly and captures pretty much everything you don't want in your milk.


----------

